# Logitech Profiler & G25



## Xerion5000 (18. November 2017)

Guten Nabend zusammen,
ich benutze seit Jahren das Logitech G25 und bin eigentlich im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden damit.
Jedoch nutze ich das Spiel seit einiger Zeit nun für 2 Spiele regelmäßig, für welche unterschiedliche Lenkradeinstellungen (Drehwinkel) & Force Feedback Einstellung vorteilhaft wären. Hierfür soll ja angeblich die der Profiler dienen. Ich habe mich auch soweit durchgearbeitet das ich die Spiele angelegt bekommen habe, jedoch ist es total egal was ich bei den Spielspezifischen Einstellungen einstelle und das Spiel auch über den Profiler starte, die Lenkradeinstellungen laden sich alle spiele immer aus derden Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung/Gamecontroller.....

Kann mir hier irgenjemand mal helfen? Ich bin am durchdrehen.
Mfg

Moritz


----------

